#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 數碼寶貝01的亞古獸與05亞古獸 進化比較!

## 狂飆小狼

比較起來還真的差很多呢!!
不知道哪邊比較強0w0???

05的畫質變的好多了, 但是還是覺得01的很棒~!

個人偏好第五季的成長期 成熟期跟完全體- -
究極體還是喜歡戰鬥暴龍獸阿xDDD

網址>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4BJjSdN3Z8 




> 判斷內容屬於"獸人相關"，因此移板至毛毛作品區。
> By版務總管 狼佐

----------


## 阿翔

是的，雖然05的酷多了，
但是我們可是看01看大的啊，
翔還是對01的比較有感情XD*（？）*
而且05變太快了，戰鬥暴龍獸也太像人形，
還是覺到01的好啊^^
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dQ2Y9iL8NVs&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dQ2Y9iL8NVs&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

----------


## 迷龍

我是看01長大的阿(遠目)

對05一點感情都沒有

我比較喜歡01的數碼寶貝，

獸的特徵比較多~

要說最人型的應該非04莫屬了，

到究極體以前都會以為他們是機器人阿XDDD"

----------


## 米果斯

目前還是覺得01  比較好看=W=
因為 05  我根本沒看過(被拖走
不過還是覺得01的戰鬥暴龍獸 比較好看><
以前米果就很喜歡戰鬥暴龍獸哩>W<

----------


## 許狼中將

呵～呵～呵
變化的確是很大！雖然05的畫質比較好！但內容似乎比較乏味～～
中將比較喜歡01的！

同意阿翔的話！05的數碼寶貝都偏人型居多…

----------


## Silver．Tain

會不會是因為作者換人的關係啊?

還是因為時間過太久連之前的設定都忘光光了?

01比較好+1

05感覺上偏人型太多

而且從"人"的感覺就知道作者不一樣了

"人"脖子跟手的感覺01跟05之間差了很多

況且...
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    亞古獸的鼻孔變的比前代還要大(汗= =

----------


## 狼佐

05的沒有悸動
感覺一點也不熱血而且死板板的

對比之下更是明顯
光喊"亞古獸進化!"這段氣勢就差很多了

沒有辦法像01一樣讓我跟著燃燒ˊ3ˋ

----------


## 許狼中將

經狼佐這麼一說…
好像是真的！以前看01時都會有種…熱血沸騰的感覺！
看05的時候都覺得冷冷的！

這會不會跟年紀有關啊？

----------


## FUATORU

以前看第一季的時候會感動

接著看二~四

到第五季 雖然發動進化條件幾乎一樣 但卻沒什麼感覺

大概同類型的看多都會乏味吧

第五季男主角只會說: "是男人的話就...."

還有 "這是男人與男人間的戰鬥"  然後亞古獸鼻孔好大= ="

不過完全體還滿帥的 跟第一季的比 第一季的又矮又肥..

還有那隻加奧獸的完全體   好像是叫音速加奧加獸超帥的!!

----------


## 狂飆小狼

> 而且05變太快了，戰鬥暴龍獸也太像人形


05果然是沒01熱血阿.....
話說05的究極體不是叫"閃光暴龍獸"嘛 (日文是"閃閃發光"來著!?)
喪失暴龍獸好可愛阿  )))燦



> 要說最人型的應該非04莫屬了， 
> 
> 到究極體以前都會以為他們是機器人阿XDDD"


根本就是幫人穿盔甲了  ))誤
但是很喜歡第四季很像小熊的那隻 (忘了叫甚麼來著)



> 亞古獸的鼻孔變的比前代還要大(汗= =


可是我覺得那樣很Q =w="



> 第五季男主角只會說: "是男人的話就...." 
> 
> 還有 "這是男人與男人間的戰鬥" 然後亞古獸鼻孔好大= =" 
> 
> 不過完全體還滿帥的 跟第一季的比 第一季的又矮又肥.. 
> 
> 還有那隻加奧獸的完全體 好像是叫音速加奧加獸超帥的!!


男神是用拳頭來交談的xDD   <---這句讓我噴笑
鼻孔大好! (少了一個大?)
完全體真是讓我迷了很久阿... (他的左爪>w<!!)

音速加奧加獸很帥  超喜歡那太陽眼鏡(!?)的

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

第一次看到拯救者的時候

也覺得亞古獸鼻孔好大

原本想說會不會是同一隻亞古獸(代表有連貫性)

結果不是同一隻

而且05亞古獸更笨了wwwww

打起來感覺比01弱多了...

05變身有些看不清楚 而且一點魄力都沒有...最後那隻根本在拖台錢=3=

主旨在數馬寶貝卻強調人...

----------


## 迷思

現在突然發在這是第一次聽日語發音，
第一季喊的時候還有回音效果的說。
中配有沒有就忘了。

看到第五季的進化，
總覺得少了什麼東西似的，
就算畫面好看多了，
還是第一季進化畫面效果好些。

然後啊，把所有型態放在一起
還是最喜歡第一季的戰鬥暴龍獸~
太強勢了!!

----------


## 幻影紅虎

明明說第一集的亞古獸
但是影片是第二部的故事~
轉載自己要先看一下~

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

> 但是很喜歡第四季很像小熊的那隻 (忘了叫甚麼來著)


4代那隻叫做冰熊獸，降落的時候會變成雪堆然後比YA露出牙齒 (Pose100分XDD)

武裝進化還分成：人型、獸型、獸人型，真是分的真清楚...

還可以所有裝甲一起融合耶~真是.....厲害(?)

越後面人的成分就明顯占很多，"數碼寶貝"好像都要變成"數碼人類"了...

真是偏離主題阿....

本以為5代可以像前4代熱血的說....

結果亞古獸根本就是被牽著鼻孔子走，都嘛是主角在說話~

進化方式也挺瞎的，什麼充值嘛= =||| 直接灌飽不就好了...

而且之前的進化好像在5代被亂改了...

總覺得怪怪的...

還是1代的大好~失控暴走更帥(遭滅)

----------


## zzz8519

05的亞古獸原來鼻孔真的比較大喔(我還以為是錯覺

不過我還是喜歡01的

除了機械暴龍獸的攻擊方式  :onion_07:  

其他都酷

(好像數碼寶貝越做越多人型)

----------


## 沄详

第1代!!!
我喜歡第1代的亞古獸
以前是我每天放學回家必看的卡通
現在到了國中還是沒有忘記他
看了第5代的亞古獸差點害我吐血XD<太誇張
真的有點醜而且還很像人XD
真的完全缺少了亞古獸的恐龍精神<說啥阿
還有就是他那巨大的..."鼻孔"真的會被他嚇死

----------


## 許狼中將

根據中將的資料指出︰
05中的亞古獸跟01裡的那一隻不一樣，05的那隻全名叫做「亞古獸S」。
算是亞古獸的一個亞種！兩者最大的區別是S的體型較大手有綁紅色的東西。
既然是不同的種類，那進化的形式當然就不一樣啦～～

----------


## 狂飆小狼

那支亞古獸的確跟01的不一樣
斯乎是亞古獸的究極種 (轟炸
其實我覺得05的亞古獸很可愛....  (大家都不太喜歡他的鼻孔?)
謝謝杰斯洛特替我解答>w<~
他的動作超可愛的(我看到的瞬間就爆血了 (沒有啦)  )

----------


## 幻影紅虎

話說第五代亞古獸長得特別呆
大大的鼻孔
還跟大哥黏在一起

----------


## 柯魯

還是01的戰鬥暴龍獸大好阿！
而且01的故事比較完整
05感覺就滿無聊的
雖然暴龍獸減肥了比較帥

----------


## 影之風翔天

01跟05的感覺差很多
05的真的太像人
01.02有關連
但是03.04.05的關連性我真的不懂
還是01跟02看起來有感覺因為戰鬥時的配樂
讓人真的熱血沸騰

----------


## 胡狼烏加

嗚喔><"

已經變成機器人了啦.....

爪子咧?把爪子環給我啊ˊˋ


製作換人真的差很多~以前動物的多多多可愛阿啊 = =

殘念 沒愛+1

----------


## 翔太

前幾代的感覺比較好看

到後面雖然變比較精緻?

不過劇情就有點沒那麼吸引人了XD

為什麼前幾代的進化模式不繼續繼承下去阿 好可惜@@

----------


## 野

唉唉唉
還是最喜歡第一季的進化音樂
經典!

音樂一出來馬上知道要進化XD
第5季沒重點~~~我對亞古的鼻孔真的很有意見= =
喜歡到第3季
第4季還好
機械成分越來越多
第5季的市再走科技路線嘛?
好機械 不喜歡了~~~

最喜歡澳米加!
多懷念阿
以前大家的首都拼命搖阿搖
第一帶數馬暴龍機阿~~

----------


## 極地尋找

論畫質的確是05比較好,但比孔變好大就是.

而且劇情方面...個人感覺不太好,不太吸引

01~02都是多個主角,劇情比較歡樂的多.

人物好像動的比較自然?

所以還是第1~2代的劇情&主角比較吸引啦.

----------


## 阿翔

之前剛看了05 DS，
覺得整集根本是在說「人類的無限可能」嘛=.="
而且他們的關系有點是主人和寵物了…
劇情的確是01-04較好，DS把人類說得太好了orz
而且還是那一句吧…進昇暴龍獸很帥，
但進化成閃光暴龍獸之後就真的好人形啊啊啊啊啊啊~xN
話說幻影加奧加的爆裂形態是真的好帥XD

----------


## ddffghj100

每次看05的亞古獸我心中就有os想[乾脆叫鼻孔獸算了]

那個鼻孔真的太大了啊！！！太大了啊！！！好顯眼啊！！！


不過人型化真的越來越多，神奇寶貝也是。

我想可能是人行能做的動作和戰鬥比較多。
例如拿劍拿槍盾牌機關砲鞭子...等等..

製作組大概希望增加戰鬥的觀賞性吧。

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

嘎~ 敝狼我也比較喜歡01...
雖然05的畫質比01好...
不過沒有那種比較吸引人的劇情了...
而且人型好多阿阿阿阿阿= =!!!
總覺得現在05好像是在演機器人互打=3= (喂

還是01好~  從小看到大 有感情了XD
剛剛聽到音樂感動了一下呢XD

----------


## 飄飄

01大好 >ˇ<~

比較有感情
而且比較有熱血的FU !!
邊看會邊  哦哦哦 !!   的叫那樣  哈~

某樓的鼻孔獸... 哈哈哈

----------


## 和風小狼

還是一代跟二代好啊
我也是從小看01上來的
結果看到四代整個失望=3=
那已經不是數碼寶貝了吧=ㄇ=!
而且五代亞古好弱=3=進化型我其實也不太喜歡=3= (←完全沒發現亞古的鼻孔變大=3=
然後那支加奧獸根本就是柴犬=3=
進化上去還長成人=3=
還是亞古獸跟加布獸這對究極搭擋好XD"
雖然究極進化之後的簡稱是不太好聽(? ((戰暴+鋼加=奧米加
奧米加很帥XD 看到第一眼就愛上了
二代的合體究極進化也很帥XD" 白色龍人大好~
要不是加布的進化線越長越複雜、我現在已經不知道畫了幾百張去了XD"
野狼大好XDD
三代有三代的優點~
不太能夠跟其他世代一併做比較
只能說數碼只有1~3能看啊=3=
到後面幾乎都只是為了騙小孩的錢而出卡通了=3=
(本樓言論純屬個人發言批評、如有不當馬上修改)

----------


## 白狼‧弒玄

05的進化真的是完全不熱血耶囧= =
還是偏愛01的超熱血進化+01進化曲~
而且我也對05亞古獸那大鼻孔感到相當反感說= =lll
05的成熟期和完全體我覺得還能接受啦...
是說進升暴龍獸還滿不錯看的~
只是我記得他的招式好像是"三叉戟"什麼什麼的...
可是竟然是發射3發砲彈= =囧~
究極體的話戰鬥暴龍獸帥多了!!!!!!!
而且最誇張的是...
數碼獸竟然比人類還弱!!!???
我記得是對黃金劍獅獸吧，進升暴龍獸一下就被打飛了...結果大門大竟然用他的拳頭把黃金劍獅獸的牙齒打斷!!!!
數碼獸的臉往哪擺啊= =
雖然畫風05比較高級，但是01有他獨特的可愛風格啊ˇ
而且確實...01比任何一部都有感情多了，差就差在01主角們是一直待在數碼世界的，所以和數碼獸的感情相對的就會比其他部來的深厚吧~
難怪看01的結局會哭死...

結論...
還是第1部最好!!!!(我是超級一部死忠粉絲)

----------


## 神之貓

我比較喜歡看1~4季 因為那裏面的數碼寶貝都好酷
到了第4代還可以附身合體 如果拿到現實上來演的話
因該會更酷

----------


## 阿翔

> 是說進升暴龍獸還滿不錯看的~
> 只是我記得他的招式好像是"三叉戟"什麼什麼的...
> 可是竟然是發射3發砲彈= =囧~


進升暴龍獸啊~
沒記錯的話必殺技應該是*三叉戟手槍* 和 *進昇毀滅擊*吧。
DS實在太鼓吹人類的「無限可能」了，令獸反感，
再加上數碼獸又弱，又聽話，搞得人類身價大大提升N倍，
進化又不帥，像個機械人似的，
一點獸的風格都沒了，對我來說DS真的很差…
DS比較像是說「寵物」和「主人」之間的感情而不是友情，
加奧獸還要句句「主人主人」的叫著，這種性格簡直叫我反胃*（太誇張了吧）*

----------


## hosun

奇怪..我看到美少女戰士的變身方式..

雖然換了是獸人變得很有型。

數碼暴龍一代比一代利害，由其由人類影響的一部份。

進化、合體、插卡....突然在想，也許將來會用充值卡，GM程式改裝，甚至植裝吧！

----------


## 阿樗狼

01代的真的是許多孩子們的回憶啊～
最喜歡的就是01的了

前幾星期才看到某幼兒台重播，是很高興。
不過片頭片尾全部都沒了就是..

說起亞古獸～我比較喜歡加布獸耶XD(被打

至於閃光暴龍獸的前頭翻譯是「shining」也就是閃耀的意思嘍～

----------


## 狼人xx黑狼

01 熱血
02 繼續熱血
03 巨萌
04 人形獸形一起萌
05 囧

----------


## 藍翼

01的亞古獸系列才是王道阿!!!
戰鬥暴龍獸的部分我不介意再加上EX抗體
05的我倒是有想關電視的衝動...(我家電視只有一台...不然我就...
說起來小弟我倒是比較喜歡03的妖狐獸
倒是可以放在版上做偶裝~~
05的進化...熱不起來阿...
雖然大部分的動畫能熱血的傢伙都是笨蛋...
不過05的主角是蠢材
不在熱血的範圍...

不過05倒是傳承了一個奇怪的傳統
主角的數碼獸都是龍...

----------


## 火龍

雖然05的帥一點,品質好一點
但是在內容方面,卻不太吸引
直接點說就是很空殼的那樣(05迷不要打我)
所以我比較喜歡01

(P.S:比起亞古獸,我更喜歡加布獸XD)

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

第一季比較有熱血的感覺

哈哈 我是這麼覺得啦

畢竟是小時候看的卡通

光是音樂就這麼熱血

第一季亞古獸的進化比較好看

戰鬥暴龍獸更是帥到不行阿!!!!

----------


## 帝狼

喜歡01 +1
01的劇情 進化 片頭片尾曲 都是我最愛的!!
前一次暑假 yoyo台有重播數碼01
但是片頭片尾曲 都改掉了 片頭曲改成啥火車的(失望
還有翻譯錯誤......
有一集 本來是 巴魯獸進化~~仙人掌獸
變成......巴多拉獸進化~~仙人掌獸
看傻眼了我 只是開頭都是巴字......翻成這樣(無奈
但我還是每一集都有看 全都看完了 一樣的熱血阿!!!!!!

之前看到05.........整個真的是一個囧字
那個亞古獸 那個鼻孔!!!
有人還跟我說"你幹啥一直注意他的鼻孔阿 你注意的地方真怪"
......那個鼻孔真的很.......顯(礙)眼.......
還有那個叫啥大的 他比數碼寶貝強
那都讓他去戰鬥就好阿 幹啥還要數碼寶貝幫忙
亞古獸進化 還要他用拳頭去打敵人 才可以進化
整個無言 數碼寶貝何時變這麼弱了
01的熱血 01數碼寶貝的尊嚴到哪了(?

為啥不繼續接續01啊~~~(這是數碼的敗筆!!!(?
以上  數碼01大好!!!

另外  我也比較喜歡阿和跟加布獸 帥阿!!!

----------


## 七原

01的劇情感覺比較豐富啊(本人偏愛01~03
05看了覺得普普通通
變身太雜太亂了
究極體確實是戰鬥暴龍獸比較帥
當然最喜歡的還是加布獸>w<

----------


## 冰原狂狼

> 唉唉唉
> 以前大家的首都拼命搖阿搖
> 第一帶數馬暴龍機阿~~


第一代的暴龍機是方塊狀的(沒記錯的話)
整個就是一個長方形
要不要搖倒是忘了
而且第一代的暴龍機要連線還要看接孔
有分正負= =
整個就是很瞎(不過反而最好玩)
題外話
聽說數碼寶貝第一季有500多集
是單季最多的動畫
給他拍拍手八
我之前只有看完第一而已
其他都沒啥耐性看完(覺得不是很好看爾且太瞎)

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

本涅還是愛01代

戰鬥暴龍獸......

就是一個字!!!

帥!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

05代雖然也多了burst

但我絕對支持戰鬥暴龍獸!!!!

----------

